# 3d money shoots in pa



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Where are all of the 3D money shoots in PA? Two, three man team shoots, cash payouts, etc. Let me know.


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

As of right now you guys are the only ones havein money shoots that i know off they dont really start up untill mid april around here. (Lancaster,berks area) Are shop tired to have a 2 man but no one signed up for it. O well foxpro is a great place to shoot and States was not fun at all. The course was a real trucker  Good job again foxpro 
CHRIS


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks, Glad we could ruin your day. I'm just kidding. LOL. Let me know if you hear of any. 
Later


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

LimericK Bowmen, in Montgomery Co., Pa. will hold one April 18th.

www.LimerickBowmen.com and click on the "Money Shoot" tab.

All the efforts I've made to keep the threads going here and on "Regional Shoots", and you didn't notice. I feel ......sad.


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

*Here's one*

I got this flyer at a scramble last year
This is a great shoot and is a real good time !!!

Summit Township Archers
8th Annual 3-D Team Scramble
(4 man random draw team)
Saturday May 9th 2009 @ 9am
Pre-register $25
Date of shoot $30
(limited to first 120 shooters)
$1,800 in prize money along with door prizes and special events

Call Cory Geagan @ 724 287 6128
For info and to register


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Regional shoot forum will have them. It's still alittle early usually later May, June July.


----------



## ickabaob (Jan 3, 2009)

*money shoot*

There is a great money shoot coming up at the new archeryworld on april 10 11th you can shoot friday or saturday your choice 4man random draw check out there web sit it is 157archeryworld.com all the details are on there


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

KIT-HAN-NE Flinger said:


> I got this flyer at a scramble last year
> This is a great shoot and is a real good time !!!
> 
> Summit Township Archers
> ...


Actually on another website that lists shoots they have it listed as the 6 of June this year.
Jon


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

There are several, 

IBO qualifiers that usually payout are at:

-Hemlock 4/25
-Delaware County 6/7
-Waynesboro 6/20
-Limerick 7/28

Other 3D money shoots:

-Limerick 4/18 (team)
-Adamstown 7/18 (team)
-Palmyra 7/19 (team)
-Keystone 7/31 (night shoot)

Issac Walton in Allentown, Stowe Archers and Bucks County had one last year but I have not heard anything yet. You can find most of this info on 3dshoots.com and AT's regional shoots section. 

When are the indoor state championship results going to be posted bigdog? 

Les


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Sniper1 said:


> LimericK Bowmen, in Montgomery Co., Pa. will hold one April 18th.
> 
> www.LimerickBowmen.com and click on the "Money Shoot" tab.
> 
> All the efforts I've made to keep the threads going here and on "Regional Shoots", and you didn't notice. I feel ......sad.


Thanks I'll put it on the list.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

KIT-HAN-NE Flinger said:


> I got this flyer at a scramble last year
> This is a great shoot and is a real good time !!!
> 
> Summit Township Archers
> ...


Thanks


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

ickabaob said:


> There is a great money shoot coming up at the new archeryworld on april 10 11th you can shoot friday or saturday your choice 4man random draw check out there web sit it is 157archeryworld.com all the details are on there


We're planning on going to that one.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for all of the input. Keep'em coming.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Glock17 said:


> There are several,
> 
> IBO qualifiers that usually payout are at:
> 
> ...


Should be on the site by the end of the week. I'll let you know.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

anyone else have answers?


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Glock17 said:


> There are several,
> 
> IBO qualifiers that usually payout are at:
> 
> ...


Limerick Bowmen's IBO Qualifier is 6/28, not 7/28.


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

*Thank You*



JHolling said:


> Actually on another website that lists shoots they have it listed as the 6 of June this year.
> Jon


So I see !!! :mg: Scratch it off that date on the calender and add it to June the 6th


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks Sniper, got it right on my calander, got it wrong when I posted here, sorry for the typo gents. 

See you there...


----------



## twistedpeep (Jan 25, 2009)

April 18, 2009. $3,000 two man team MONEY SHOOT! 60 teams will compete in a 30 target shoot off. First place prize $1,000 CASH! Cash payout for 1st to 10th place teams.
Visit us at l limerickbowmen.com for details. click on the tab 2009 money shoot


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

twistedpeep said:


> April 18, 2009. $3,000 two man team MONEY SHOOT! 60 teams will compete in a 30 target shoot off. First place prize $1,000 CASH! Cash payout for 1st to 10th place teams.
> Visit us at l limerickbowmen.com for details. click on the tab 2009 money shoot


That sounds like a good one!!!!


----------



## twistedpeep (Jan 25, 2009)

Registration ends on April 5th. Dont be late or you will miss out on a great shoot !


----------



## Acesarcher (Jun 1, 2007)

im going to talk to denny, and I hopefully he will have one at archery world soon!


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

twistedpeep said:


> Registration ends on April 5th. Dont be late or you will miss out on a great shoot !


I better get on the ball.


----------

